# crystalizing immediately?



## mahobee (Apr 24, 2013)

I harvested my first ever spring honey recently. Within a week, it was all crystalized. It's quite creamy and spreadable, but I'm confused why this would happen so quickly?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Yellow rocket, in the same family as mustard and canola could be a contributor. Some areas have fields overrun by it.


----------

